# Alamo FT



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

Quick update on the Open.

First series opened with 60 dogs running. It was a tight triple with two retired. Thirty-nine were called back for the 2nd series, a double land blind. Twenty-eight called back for the water blind Saturday morning. Bill Eckett and Dave Rorem are the major players.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

The Q got the water blind done around 6:00 PM

Katie


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Actually the Q finished about 6:30 pm.

Q Results:

1. Candlewoods Pla It Again Sam MH, Bob Neipert
2. Warhawks Gun Smoke, Tyler Sheppard
3. Windfall's Karma JH, Mary Young (a Flat Coat)
4. Sunrise Over the Jamez, Tony Allen
RJ. KC's Western Union, Kaye Fuller
Jam. Meet Joe Black, Dan Beisner


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

stevelow said:


> Actually the Q finished about 6:30 pm.
> 
> Q Results:
> 
> ...


Congratulations Bob, Mary, Tony and Kaye!!!!

Angie


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks for the update Steve. Can't believe your name isn't on there though  You and Cody are so consistent.

A flatcoat hmmmm, that is interesting. there were a few up in Butte last July running the Q. One was black, the other was a chocolate color, I think they are called 'liver'? But could be wrong, I mean it has happened once or twice I'm sure  

Kris


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Hi Kris, lost Cody on the water blind due to DAH error (dumb a** handler).

Mary Young breeds good Flat Coats right near where we stay. She also has a young "liver" colored Flatcoat, imported from Sweden.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*Alamo*

Congratulations Bob!!!!!!!!!! Wish I had been there to see it.

Tom


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Steve:

Good Luck running in the AM. We'll be thinking of you.

Paula


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

> lost Cody on the water blind due


Sorry to hear that, Steve..description of the water blind? .. if possible.. 

Thanks..Judy


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Has there been any word on the waterblind results? Does anyone know how the Am is going? Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

The Qual water blind was about 150 yards angle entry down the shore under overhanging branches and past some stumps. The bird lay on the waters edge, requiring an angle exit. I got Cody right to the upwind side of the bird with two whistles, and I thought he had it. When I realized he was by it my cast put him over the dike out of sight. Simply handler error.

The Am land series was a difficult quad: All pheasants, the first one on the left tight to a hedgerow. with the gunner retiring. Then a long mark straight out, through scattered trees and thrown over a round bale. That gunner also retired. Next, a flyer right to left, close in and wiping out the first two birds. Then a dunk bird way to the left. Only one of the first 9 dogs did it; later more were able to do it, but with many long hunts on both retired marks. Quite a few FC/AFCs were picked up or handled. 20 dogs of 57 were called back, but only 5 or 6 had done a real good job.


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

I just heard that Sam Milton got a RJAM with Ford in the open.....sounds like he's definitely back!!!!
________
Brunette Videos


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Didn't know he was 'out'. let me guess, cruciate?

Kris


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

I think Ford has been fine. I think I heard awhile back that Sam was having some ticker problems?? That is what I heard I hate to repeat rumors but I think it was true!

Mike


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

Thirteen of 28 starters survived the water blind in the Open. The dogs were required to hit an opening in some trees about 30 yards from the line where they entered the water, then cross over a log that extended into the water off an island point. Because of the lack of rain throughout S. Texas the water level was very low. The dogs started out in running water, then lunging water and finally, after crossing the log, swimming water to the far shore.

Nine of the dogs entering the 4th series came off Eckett's truck, with Rorem running 3 dogs and the lone amateur, Jon Monroe, running Hunter. The 4th was a quad with a long bird up the right-hand side to the far shore, a mom and pop on an island in the middle and a shot-flier wipe-out bird up close on the left. Unfortunately a wind change forced the last series to be canceled and it will be started again Sunday morning.


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

If Sam and Ford jammed - they jammed at the South Louisana trial.

Heard that Sam was the only Am - 9 dogs in the last series
7 are Farmers
1 is Moshers
then there was Sam


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Steve wrote:


> Quite a few FC/AFCs were picked up or handled.


Thank you for the Q water blind and AM land quad information  

Sent a thank you post last nite, wished you and "Cody" Good Luck in the AM but evidently did not go through  He must be enjoying that tough stuff... and getting the job done! .. 

Have you had occation to meet Roy and or Sue Morejon? ..Their #17 Salty Paws Missile Toe.."Kiss" was handled by Bill Eckett, according to entry express, anyway. "Cody" ran just a few dogs before her. 

Roy was to handle his young girl #47, Salty Paws Ms. Be Havin, "Tart"..also in the AM. 

If you do meet Roy and or Sue..tell them that the little red boy, "Ranger"' from Maine says "Hello"! and sure misses "the girls"  

Again, Best of Luck...hoping to see "Adirondac Code Red MH" in the placements, RJ or Jam!! Go "Cody"!! :twisted:


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> If Sam and Ford jammed - they jammed at the South Louisana trial.
> 
> Heard that Sam was the only Am - 9 dogs in the last series
> 7 are Farmers
> ...



Sorry Gerard....I assumed since Farmer was 1st,2nd, and 3rd they were at Alamo. Sorry my mistake.
________
Og Kush Marijuana Strain


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Just had a phone call with the following info:

Open: Eckett 1 and 2, Rorem 3 and 4, don't know which dogs.

AM: 1. JoAnne Mackey, 2. Nona Bauer, 3 and RJ Maury Smith

Derby: 1 and 2 Eckett, 3 Kaye Fuller


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Who got 4th in the Am?

kg


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Hi Steve Thanks for the description of the blind and also of the first series of the Am. Don't you just hate DAH mistakes. Argh!!! You are not alone my friend! Tell Nona congrats on her placement in the Am for me if you see her. Nice lady, I enjoyed chatting with her when I was down there.
Hope you had a big party for Chip on the 2nd (his birthday) :lol:


----------



## Shawn Riggs (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm told...

Eckett's 1st in the open was with Blackwater BeBE

Rorem won the Derby with HiRollers IOU (Banker) and took 2nd with The Bear XVII (Yogi)


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

K G said:


> Who got 4th in the Am?
> 
> kg


1st - 35 (Bebe)
2nd - 37
3rd - 53 (Izzy - Congrats Ann!)
4th - 12 or 16 i think
RJ - 8 i think
3 Jams, one of them was Ted Shih's Buffy, handled by Rorem

My book is still in the truck and the numbers are from memory, 4th is questionable, but i'm sure about the others.

Shayne


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Shayne's post is for the Restricted, not for AM


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

*final results*

...are now posted at EE.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: final results*



bakbay said:


> ...are now posted at EE.


Bruce, you guys did a hell of a great job this weekend! Everyone was oustanding and we really appreciate all your effort.

Shayne


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Bruce/Shayne, great getting the results posted on EE so quickly!!!


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Congrats to Bob Neipert and Joanne Mackey for the Q and Am wins!

Frank


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks Shayne. We had a great weekend for a couple of dogs!

We finally got to TX. Using phone line for email......not quite like high speed!

Congrats on the AM win JoAnne!!



Shayne Mehringer said:


> K G said:
> 
> 
> > Who got 4th in the Am?
> ...


----------

